# CineSamples: Composer's Workshop (Educational Series)



## The Darris (May 23, 2014)

CineSample just realeased this series on their Youtube channel. If you aren't subscribed to them or a part of their social media, you most likely haven't seen this yet. 

This is a series of interviews with some of L.A's best scoring musicians. They discuss orchestrational and fundamental rules for writing 'idiomatically' for these instruments. Enjoy.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 23, 2014)

*Re: CineSample: Composer's Workshop (Educational Series)*

Cool - thanks for posting this.

A few observations:

1) :12 to :47... Where is this? Love the wood.

2) :21 The flautist is kinda hot.

3) :35 > does anyone actually compose with their guitar_ that _close to them??? Oh wait... I do... :roll: 

4) "... I think it's beneficial for us to remember what a live musician actually does." Yeah - too bad there are so many people out there who call themselves "composers" who have never had any friggin' clue what a live musician actually does. Hopefully this will enlighten a few.

Looking forward to these.

Cheers.


----------



## G.E. (May 24, 2014)

Watched the entire series of videos yesterday and there's a lot of good info in there.It's like a mini orchestration course. :D Pretty cool of them to release those videos for free.



> 2) :21 The flautist is kinda hot.


+1


----------



## markwind (May 24, 2014)

OH great!! Thanks For this


----------



## wst3 (May 24, 2014)

Wow! I played horn for a number of years, so that was the first one I watched. It is so cool to hear this youngster (dang I am getting old) talk about the history of the instrument, the various techniques, etc.

Thanks for this!


----------



## Daniel James (May 24, 2014)

Great series! 

-DJ


----------



## paulmatthew (May 24, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook the other day and watched the trumpet video . Good tips for writing and playing sample libraries covering the ranges that are "normally " played and ranges that "can " be played. There is some valuable information here and well worth checking them out. Kudos to Mike P and Cinesamples for putting this series together. Would be awesome to see a percussionist video done like this too.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 24, 2014)

What I love is how the french horn player basically flat out says how composers who have only worked with samples simply do not get that when they play louder the sounds gets brassier and when they play softer more mellow. It is lack of this basic understanding of what the real instruments do that regardless of the libraries involved, has lead to such bad sounding stuff that is all over the internet.

Just my opinion, of course


----------



## AC986 (May 24, 2014)

Yes cheers Christopher for putting it up. I never go on Facebook so would have had no idea. Always good to see good players talk openly (and without any extraneous stuff), about their chosen instrument.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (May 24, 2014)

Thanks a big lot Christopher!

I will learn lots of things from all this...
CineSamples has really been doing a lot of consistent good in the world of samples & composers. They are magically accessible in their approach...

2)The flutist comment reminds me of an idea i long had of how good-looks give a powerful responsibility towards inspiring ideals & intellectual curiosity in people...


----------



## Neifion (May 24, 2014)

AlexandreSafi @ Sat May 24 said:


> The flutist comment reminds me of an idea i long had of how good-looks give a powerful responsibility towards inspiring ideals & intellectual curiosity in people...



Hot women have power over man. This is known.


----------



## Martin K (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Christopher for posting and kudos to Cinesamples for making this!

best,
Martin


----------



## musophrenic (May 25, 2014)

Just finished watching the whole series posted so far. Just, excellent! I find it great to have the questions asked from the point of view of a media composer (Mike) in a way that mirrors how many of us work and think today. Mike's been providing great resources for years (if you see his earliest screencasts on Youtube), so it's awesome to see that grow into this. Gratitude abounds in my studio


----------



## BenG (May 25, 2014)

Love this! Thanks Cinesamples, tons of great info.


----------



## jamwerks (May 25, 2014)

Thanks @CS. So great info there.


----------



## Cowtothesky (May 25, 2014)

This is great!!! 

Thanks Mike and Cinesamples!


----------



## bcarwell (Jul 2, 2014)

Very, very useful and entertaining to hear live worldclass players tell us what the orchestration books leave out ! Wonderful, and hope you keep them coming.

Next on the list I'd sure like to hear from a harpist on pedals, etc. and a percussionist !

Thanks again Mike. You continue to do the community a wonderful service.


Bob


----------



## mmendez (Jul 2, 2014)

I only watched these videos today but have to say they're really well done. Very informative. Kudos to CineSamples for doing this! o-[][]-o


----------

